# Treatment changes, as the stomach churns...



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't want to burden anyone but you're my friends... so you're stuck! Lol.
Found out this morning..If this all couldn't get more complicated, it just did... Head of surgery is reviewing my results and working with consults to oncolgy, for two more surgeries besides the one tomorrow. Recommending bilateral mastectomy , 3 weeks later to be followed with radiation and chemo for six weeks, before I can have reconstruction.. since there's no place close, 1 ½ hours away,I will have to stay 6 weeks in hospital away from Al and my fluff nuggets... 
They plan to do surgery in January now... 
I guess I should have realized bilateral mastectomy and reconstruction in one surgery with no radiation or chemo was too much to hope for... with two forms of breast cancer.... I don't even know what to do or think or believe any more.. Guess I better resculpt my "broken muse" bald now.. and with a chemo port in her chest...



Well looks like I will be home for christmas but my New Year is going to "blow chunks"...

Who knows what will change next week...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry!
I don't exactly understand why you would stay 6 wks. in hospital. Isn't it normal to go for the day & then go home in the US? My friend in CO. is doing that. She had a double mastectomy & reconstruction at the same time, & now is going for the day for chemo for 6 treatments. 
I sure hope I misunderstood your msg.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I live over 90 miles from any place to do radiation and chemo so they will have me stay there through the week, could go home on week ends... Al has Thursday and Friday off... but works week ends so I'll get to see him a little bit and be home with the fluffers..


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh that is not good news.  I'm so sorry. Praying everything goes smoothly from here forward for you. Big hugs.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Michelle, I'm so sorry! During such a difficult time is when you need the comfort of your family and fluffs. How terrible that you won't have that comfort for six weeks! Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Michelle I am sorry! Big hugs................... just wish the fluffs could be with you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh! I don't know how that is going to work Michelle---it is just too long to be away from the people closest to you & your babies. I think we need a miracle here!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry. Is there a rehab facility closer to your house that you can recoop in?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're having to go through all that! Try to enjoy your holidays with your family though and think of it as getting all of that done and out of the way the beginning of the year so you can enjoy the rest of the year being healthy again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Could your husband get you two a hotel with kitchenette for his visits, and bring the dogs?  That might be easier on you physically. I grew to hate seat belts across my chest! (But I didn't have a mastectomy, just several areas removed.)

Gentle cyberhugs for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will send extra special prayers.

I'm sorry it will be such a long stay away. Will pray the time passes quickly and your treatment is successful.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Michelle  it really stinks that you'll be away from home through most of the treatment but I do hope and pray that you receive the BEST care you can and fully recover. :hugs:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry. Continued prayers for you.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry, but that does suck. I'm with the excellent suggestion of Al getting a hotel so you can see the babies occasionally. Seeing the pups would probably be the best therapy. We will all be thinking and praying for you, Al and the pups. Have you read the article in this week's People magazine about Amy Robach? It's pretty good.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That was a good idea from mss. You could spend time with the family, while it feels like a vacation. I don't know what to say....just sending you hugs and well wishes.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

The bmx, while not a cake walk, is the easiest part of treatment. Honest. The chemo drags you down, and rads, well, it's tireing to go Every. Darn. Day. It might really be easier to get a room and just ride out the storm. 

And if you really want "perky", I strongly suggest waiting till after rads to make that decision. My radiologist was happy I didn't want to do it. It's easier for them, and you. 

Sorry to be Debbie Downer.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so sorry....sending prayers your way.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So sorry you're having to deal with this, prayers all works out well.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry Michelle, we are going to have to send lots of cards your way and make sure you can talk to us everyday. But it sucks, it's not like being closer to Al and the pups. I hope you can get those mini visits in with Al.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle, I have been praying for you, I really wish things could be different, I am just going to continue my prayers, God can work a miracle, and I'm asking one for you.
hang in there, you have had such a good outlook


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

so sorry to hear this Michelle.Sending prayers and hugs your way.:thumbsup::grouphug:


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Sending thoughts and prayers to you. It does suck.... Sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking about you this AM Michelle. . . no magic words just heartfelt concern. :wub:
Can you give us another breakdown on the time schedule as it stands now. :grouphug: I want to post it in the kitchen here where I spend most of my time. rayer:rayer:My brain is like a sieve these days---but I want to be there as much as I can.


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Sending our army of prayers to you and your family!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sentinel node biopsy today at 9:30 am. It's a small surgery. Not sure what will happen until I get results.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - praying that the sentinel node is clear! That would be the best news yet.

The protocol - bilateral, chemo, rads, and then reconstruction is exactly what a good friend of mine went through in 2007. They wanted to treat it very aggressively so they kicked it good, and she's about to celebrate year 7 in April. 

As for staying during the week, another friend who lives in IN came to Univ. of Chicago and did exactly that. The drive would have kicked her butt and that way she was there if any complications occurred. She said it was awful only seeing the fluffs on the weekends but she's glad she did it that way. 

Sending you hugs!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Many hugs and prayers coming your way Michelle! We will all be with you, just don't forget your laptop!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So sorry you're having to go thru all this Michelle. I think an occasional fluff visit would make the patient's healing go much better  Continued prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just left hospital. Should know biopsy results I a few days. Al thought they took 13 nodes. He may have misunderstood. Will find out soon.hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Calling doc in morning my whole left side is swelled down to the hand...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoping you get good results.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We are all thinking of you here. :heart:
It must be so hard to sleep as you wait for results.
I hope you have some good Drs on your side & nurses too.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{}}} I just saw your update and was going to recommend you not be shy about calling earlier--they must have at least an advice service--but of course in your time zone it is closer to morning. 

But if you are still awake and worried, go ahead and call! 
I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Been thinking about you! How are you doing? 
:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Swelling is down, my hubby misunderstood how many nodes htey took, only 3 , not 13, Poor guy only had one hour sleep, after working 12 hours, one hour sleep then drove me 4 hours for my biopsy surgery and slept for a coupe while I was in OR.
Hoping for result soon, this limbo is murder...
I know many who've been through this , they know how hard it is and they've all been wonderfully supportive!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like lymphedema. Try to keep your arm above your head. Be extremely careful about cuts and scratches. Get a certified LE therapist ASAP!!

I woke up from surgery with it. 

I'm so sorry you have to deal with this too. Did you ever check out BreastCancer.org?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad the swelling went down Michelle. Poor Al...between the work and sleep deprivation and worry he's as they say a little fuhblunget!! He needs a mini recorder for talks with the doc if you're not there.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that the swelling went down. What a long trip! Where are those Star Trek type ransporters so they can just beam you to places and then home?  I hope things go smoothly in the future. {{{}}}


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is tomorrow in Vienna already & I am checking in to see how things are today Michelle? Sending you gentle hugs!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Michelle,
I don't post much, but, please know you and Tracey are always in my prayers. 
Xoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

praying for you Michelle, hugs to you


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My sentinal lymph node biopsy came back negative on all three nodes!!!! Cancer is just in the left breast..One less worry now.
Surgery got rescheduled, another woman was more urgent and needed to get in for surgery so they asked if I would take a later date. I told them yes, her case was more urgent and it's the right thing to do... I go back to doctor again on Tuesday 17th and hopefully get a new surgery date soon.

Still swelling and painful but the good news makes it worth it... On my way to healthier days...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's great news about the biopsies!  And a little more holiday time due to the postponement!  I'm till sending lots of vibes and cyberhugs {{{}}} :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> My sentinal lymph node biopsy came back negative on all three nodes!!!! Cancer is just in the left breast..One less worry now.
> Surgery got rescheduled, another woman was more urgent and needed to get in for surgery so they asked if I would take a later date. I told them yes, her case was more urgent and it's the right thing to do... I go back to doctor again on Tuesday 17th and hopefully get a new surgery date soon.
> 
> Still swelling and painful but the good news makes it worth it... On my way to healthier days...


Oh, Michelle, thank goodness the cancer has not spread. 

Believe me, you have been in my thoughts and prayers every single day. 

Sending you more love and healing hugs.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Michelle, that is the best news I've heard all week!!!! Thank you God!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Michelle, I am so happy for you so glad you got some positive news!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, great news!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Great news Michelle!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Michelle! yay!!!! I'm so relieved for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Two thumbs up!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh no! I hope you can get this worked out and you don't have to be away from home for so long! Darn, this just isn't going right for you, but you have my thoughts and prayers for a healthy future!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Just catching up on posts. That is fantastic news that nodes were clear. Doing happy dance for you. Will continue good thoughts and prayers. Hugs for rest for you and Al.


----------

